# How do you structure your bids?



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Regarding additional borders, inlays, etc. when I provide an estimate and tile selections haven't really been discussed, I list a basic installation price. That covers standard patterns, nothing crazy.

Usually during the initial meeting, I can get an answer on whether they're looking for borders, inlays, patterns. As mentioned earlier, take a look around their house and even at the clothes they wear for cues on what they're looking to accomplish.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to explain your processes. Personally I love doing the design work and upfront stuff, I just haven't figured out how to pitch it as a service up front.
I always seem to be in that catch 22 where without a design you can't go forward, but customers left to their own devices can never seem to make up their mind start the actual project.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here's a basic outline on how I work it. I am sure that there are areas that I could improve my process but it works.
> 
> Initial contact: I qualify the customer. During the conversation I get a read on their readiness to start the project and if they have any idea on budget. Sometime you may have to jump on the numbers quick to have a chance at winning the project. And if anyone tells you they have no idea on a budget they are full of it. They have an idea, they just aren't ready to trust you.
> 
> ...


Did someone steal Rob's identity?


----------

